
A Deep Dive into Internet Censorship in Russia - stablemap
https://censoredplanet.org/russia
======
roboyoshi
That's pretty sad to see as someone who grew up in just the right time to see
the spark of the internet hit the world and uniting so many people. I just
hope that the people unite at some point and create a community driven network
like freifunk or eduroam.

------
paulcarroty
Their China analysis:
[https://censoredplanet.org/assets/Marczak2015a.pdf](https://censoredplanet.org/assets/Marczak2015a.pdf)

